# Sammy Sosa coming back..



## Jason (Jan 30, 2007)

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20070130&content_id=1789623&vkey=hotstove2006&fext=.jsp


----------



## Christopher (Jan 30, 2007)

Saddest thing I'd seen in a while. Let's see how the career goes without a needle in his ass.


----------

